# Seating on the sidelines



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

Hello,

I have just been chilling I was expecting high demand for drivers and rates for blocks to go up in DLA area but seems like Amazon onboarded tons of drivers so I'm just enjoying nice meal with family relaxing see what happens in coming days.

How is it in your market?


----------



## miauber1x831 (May 5, 2016)

Thanks for the update. Please keep us posted on how your meal comes out the other end. Post pics if possible.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

A bunch of evening blocks went live. I opted not to bother though.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

This is where a Union would be helpful. All 4pm and after go to the newbies. Never give up your Senority Rights.


----------

